# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  i need help with WILD

## omgsh

So I just need some clarity don't start getting mad at me because you think it would be so easy to find the answer..

So would this be more difficult then other ways if I have a hard time getting to sleep about every other day.  Because so I'm suposed to start counting backward and try and think of like images and imagine them right there,  and if I'm usually trying this, I could probably do this for as long as i want and i wont fall a sleep because I'm keeping my mind awake so much.  What would be the best way to LD for me cause I haven't even had one yet.

I was sort of thinking of just doing alot more reality checks and getting more writing done in my dream journal.  but would just doing  more reality checks and stuff like finding dream signs be better for me?

----------

